# Funny pic



## MA-Caver (Mar 3, 2007)

Question ... What martial art did Moses and the other authors of the bible study?  (not meant to be offensive...  )


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2007)

That is just too funny


----------



## Tames D (Mar 3, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## jdinca (Mar 3, 2007)

Priceless.


----------



## bydand (Mar 3, 2007)

OK, that is funny.  I'm just glad you didn't find a picture of a Brizilian Jew Jitsu.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2007)

bydand said:


> OK, that is funny. I'm just glad you didn't find a picture of a Brizilian Jew Jitsu.


 

Now that would be funny


----------



## Kacey (Mar 3, 2007)

:lfao:

You have to wonder _why_ a Hasid (a very Orthodox Jewish sect) was in that position where his picture could be taken in the first place!


----------



## tellner (Mar 3, 2007)

Where did you find that pic?


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 3, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Question ... What martial art did Moses and the other authors of the bible study?  (not meant to be offensive...  )




In this day and age, at least since Moses parted the waters with his chi (try THAT, George Dillman...), I think the "Jew Jitsu" from your picture is now called Krav Maga....


----------



## tellner (Mar 3, 2007)

Kacey, you'd be surprised. An awful lot of religious Jew are interested in martial arts and self defense. Some time Real Soon Now(tm) I'm going to be putting together a self defense class for the local Chassidic women and maybe a martial arts program for the community at large.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 3, 2007)

tellner said:


> Kacey, you'd be surprised. An awful lot of religious Jew are interested in martial arts and self defense. Some time Real Soon Now(tm) I'm going to be putting together a self defense class for the local Chassidic women and maybe a martial arts program for the community at large.


 

Well, that's just great!  Best wishes for that, tellner!

I liked that picture.  Too funny!


----------



## jdinca (Mar 4, 2007)

I sent it to a friend of mine who's jewish. His response? "It's all part of the circumcision ceremony."


----------



## tellner (Mar 4, 2007)

That's why I ended up in Silat. All those emergency field circumcisions made the knife and machete work a natural


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 5, 2007)

Lmao, nice pic.


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 6, 2007)

Where's a rim shot when you need one!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 6, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> Where's a rim shot when you need one!



ba-da-boom! 



there ya go!


----------



## tellner (Mar 20, 2007)

It turns out that he really is a Chassid and really is a martial artist and head of a system he put together called Abir Warrior Arts. Looks like something vaguely Chinese with Aikido sprinkled on top.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 20, 2007)

tellner said:


> Kacey, you'd be surprised. An awful lot of religious Jew are interested in martial arts and self defense. Some time Real Soon Now(tm) I'm going to be putting together a self defense class for the local Chassidic women and maybe a martial arts program for the community at large.



Actually, I wouldn't; I've had religious Jews (some Chassidic, some not) in my class off and on (being Jewish myself, they know I will understand things they have to explain to most others, like having fringes hang out of their pants) - but they mostly dressed appropriately for class, with the addition of a kippah (no one else is allowed to wear hats in class).  I've just never had one that posed like that while dressed that way - but the Chassidic community is a pretty small subset of the Orthodox community in Denver.


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 20, 2007)

Cage match against a Jew Do fighter!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 23, 2007)

That is so funny!


----------



## morph4me (Mar 23, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> ba-da-boom!
> 
> 
> there ya go!


 
ba-da-boom isn't a rim shot, it's the second half of ba-da-bing!:uhyeah:


----------

